# The Value of Journaling (Back to Basics)



## dk8594 (Jan 24, 2018)

We have a lot of veterans on this board who have been lifting for 20+ years and wealth of knowledge to share and we have members who are new to the game and looking to get started.   A lot of those newer members are jumping right into the PED discussion without understanding some of the basic tools that we use.  This post is for them.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There’s a lot of tools that we carry in gym bags (belts, straps, wraps, etc).  Of those tools, though, the one I find it most difficult to train without is a workout journal. 

Here is why (other veterans please add on)

•    It helps with goal setting – If you can look in your journal and see that you curled 30lbs for 10 reps last bicep workout, your goal going into your next bicep workout should either 11 reps or a heavier weight.  

•    It helps you learn – It helps you start seeing how different variables impact outcomes.  Carrying on the example above, if you didn’t hit the 11 reps for curls, it provides you insight into why.  Maybe you’ve been eating like shit, maybe you’re over training, maybe you’re under training, or maybe you’ve ramped up your cardio.

•    It keeps you focused – you shouldn’t be checking facebook in between sets (others are laughing at you).  You should focus on the task at hand; recording what you just did and reviewing your goals for your next set.

At the gym I go to, there is a strong correlation between those who journal and those who transform year to year.  Journal and be one of the ones who transform.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 24, 2018)

It enables you to call yourself on your own bullshit excuses when day after day you have a stupid reason for not being 100%.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2018)

Never kept a journal, the only guys I see that keep a journal are power lifters....


----------



## DF (Jan 24, 2018)

I always journal & find it extremely helpful to make progress.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 24, 2018)

Its just like not keeping track of your diet... its just too easy to assume you are where you need to be, but in reality, w/o having the discipline of keeping track, you may never reach your goals.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 24, 2018)

Definitely a good idea if you want to keep getting stronger. With bodybuilding you could kind of mess around and not be dialed in as much. But strength training always ideal to log.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2018)

Agreed, Bodybuilding is the same workout, same meals....




Uncle manny said:


> Definitely a good idea if you want to keep getting stronger. With bodybuilding you could kind of mess around and not be dialed in as much. But strength training always ideal to log.


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2018)

You give me a date within the last 25 years and I'll tell ya what I did in the gym. I'm a big record keeper; that also goes for body weight and measurements.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 24, 2018)

What’s the measure on those pythons in your avatar and current snake?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 24, 2018)

Any variations in the pp measurements in the past 25 years?



snake said:


> You give me a date within the last 25 years and I'll tell ya what I did in the gym. I'm a big record keeper; that also goes for body weight and measurements.


----------



## snake (Jan 24, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> What’s the measure on those pythons in your avatar and current snake?



That pic was some years back and not that big; I'd say 17 1/2. Now when the conditions are right:32 (17):, I can pop a no pump measurement of 18".




Flyingdragon said:


> Any variations in the pp measurements in the past 25 years?



Sadly... yes :32 (7):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2018)

Need to keep a log if you're a PLer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 24, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Definitely a good idea if you want to keep getting stronger. With bodybuilding you could kind of mess around and not be dialed in as much. But strength training always ideal to log.





Flyingdragon said:


> Agreed, Bodybuilding is the same workout, same meals....



Not sure I agree. The training and diet does need to evolve along with the physique. In fact it triggers the change in the physique. 

You never really see a PL come on and post they are stuck on a plateau. It's always a bodybuilder. 

Regardless, what about even chronically with pics? Of things other than pp's


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 24, 2018)

I agree with POB ^^^.  Without keeping a journal of my daily training I do find over time I'm doing the same thing. Same sets, reps, and weights.  I think recording your training is important for any iron athlete who is serious about making progress


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 25, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not sure I agree. The training and diet does need to evolve along with the physique. In fact it triggers the change in the physique.
> 
> You never really see a PL come on and post they are stuck on a plateau. It's always a bodybuilder.
> 
> Regardless, what about even chronically with pics? Of things other than pp's



What I meant with that, is with bodybuilding you can just manipulate tut principles and keep growing with out necessarily needing to be as regimented and documented as strength training. You can kinda get away with it in bodybuilding as opposed to strength training.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 25, 2018)

Never seen a bodybuilding writing a log at the gym, powerlifters absolutely....As far as dieting u might as a bodybuilder keep a log of carb intake prior to a show, other than that its not really needed....


----------



## noobmuscle (Jan 25, 2018)

I’m not as consistent as I should be, but when I’m on top of it, I love how I don’t waste reps wondering where I started, and I know without a doubt where my carbs and strength are at. 

Journaling and timing my rest go hand in hand though. Knowing my rest is times let’s me know the reps and weight or accurate. It’s amazing what an extra minute of rest will do, and if I’m journaling to monitor strength gains, keeping that rest consistent is key. 

A really good thread. Thanks fellas.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 25, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Never seen a bodybuilding writing a log at the gym, powerlifters absolutely....As far as dieting u might as a bodybuilder keep a log of carb intake prior to a show, other than that its not really needed....



When I was a "bodybuilder" <shudder>. I just went to the gym and did the regular bro split and did whatever exercises I wanted to do that that. As long as I was getting bigger or leaner, I didn't worry about it. Never kept a log and never saw anyone else with one.

When I went to powerlifting I realized you can't get anywhere without a training log after your beginner strength gains. You need to know what's going on, and be able to look back and see what has worked and what hasn't.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 25, 2018)

Spreadsheets for the win!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 25, 2018)

To each their own. For powerlifting it's definitely required. Other forms of lifting not really necessary. But for someone who feels they are getting the most out of their experience by keeping a journal then by all means do so. It's all about longevity with this lifestyle and if for some keeping a journal keeps you vested then it's a good thing.


----------

